# brute force losing oil? quart in 2 hours ?



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

just got done redoin this motor its not burnin any oil, no smoke at all ! idk where its goin i rode for 2 hrs checked it it wasnt even on the dipstick it was before, its either commin out of the tube below the water pump or ???

I NEED HELP THANKS !


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Check crank case vent and see if it's pinched or blowing it all in the air box, and check the water pump drain after a drive. If its a new motor and it's not blue it can only go so many places. Check all your oil seals as well it could be a combination of things. 

On the other hand I was burning oil and just put an 840 in, found a valve seals came off the guide and was burning it through just 1 and it was burning a lot. Maybe not as much as you but I would drop the stick in less then a days ride and it didn't puff blue what so ever.


----------



## canntfly (Jan 24, 2012)

Or the ring end gaps are lined up.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

canntfly said:


> Or the ring end gaps are lined up.


no there not lined up i did it all by the book


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Check crank case vent and see if it's pinched or blowing it all in the air box, and check the water pump drain after a drive. If its a new motor and it's not blue it can only go so many places. Check all your oil seals as well it could be a combination of things.
> 
> On the other hand I was burning oil and just put an 840 in, found a valve seals came off the guide and was burning it through just 1 and it was burning a lot. Maybe not as much as you but I would drop the stick in less then a days ride and it didn't puff blue what so ever.



not goin in air box i think its the oil seal


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Gaps should all be 180 degrees of each other. Unless all the gaps are lines up I doubt it's that. I also doubt your losing that much oil out of a seal but if you are you better change it because that's a lot to lose from a seal...


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

i dont think its the seal now when i hit it from a dead stop it blows a lil blue smoke , i thought it was like a gray is cause im runnin rich, but my pipe it seems kinda oily inside if i rub my finger on it


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

how would i know if its a valve seal


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You can pull off your exhaust and look inside the head, the one I was talking about was an exhaust valve and it was really thick black carbon more then it should be. It also was really thick on the valve stem and out of the guide, sure sign of where it was coming from. You can check your intake and exhaust valves by taking your carbs/injectors off and exhaust and look in. If it's a valve seal you should see blackish unclean in the intake, if its the exhaust it will look like real thick carbon and even have a wet look on the valve stem.

If it is a valve seal, It IS possible to change them without taking your heads off. You need to put the cylinder at TDC, and get a spring puller like this: 

Amazon.com: Powerbuilt 648432 OH Valve Spring Compressor: Home Improvement (I dunno if this breaks a rule or not...)

It will be a bit harder but atleast you won't need new head gaskets.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

it sounds hard lol if it was rings would t i see it smoking all the time


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

i dont see it smoke at all that why i don't kno where a quart of oil is goin


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It's hard to say, I was burning a lot and there wasn't ever a puff of blue but I wasn't really burning it it was just being blown out the exhaust. Id definitely check your water pump dump line or whatever it's called too, if that seal behind the bearing is broke it'll puke oil. 

Like I said before though if your crank case vent is pinched it could cause too much pressure and blow up through your rings or anywhere.

It could also be that your rings just aren't seated yet.

Theres a number of things it could be especially if you just rebuilt the motor.

Im also going to hope you rode it again after it went away to check it again. After you rebuild an engine it has to refill the top of the head where the cam sits, it will have to refill the filter if that was empty and various other things. If you only filled the stick to bare minimum before u started it for the first time that oil level will drop significantly.


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> It's hard to say, I was burning a lot and there wasn't ever a puff of blue but I wasn't really burning it it was just being blown out the exhaust. Id definitely check your water pump dump line or whatever it's called too, if that seal behind the bearing is broke it'll puke oil.
> 
> Like I said before though if your crank case vent is pinched it could cause too much pressure and blow up through your rings or anywhere.
> 
> ...


i know , i just changed the oil again , and yes i check it alot


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

i don't feel like taking this **** thing out again , to do valve seals


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

There has been some talk about different oils disappearing for no reason, they changed oils and haven't lost any since the change. If you do a search I think you will find it. I am not sure of the time it took for it to disappear maybe NMK will chime in because I think he has some input on this subject.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

OP what brand/weight are you running?


----------



## 321seavee (Aug 31, 2010)

ive been using siper tech 10 40 high milege.


----------

